# 98-02 Lincoln Towncar Master window switch



## 61 Impala on 3

I have had issues with my window not wanting to go up on the drivers side. Its seemed like if I figure fucked it several hundred times it then would go up. I have heard that several people have had this problem so I decided to post up a fix for this. Don't buy a new switch just clean your old one......

After you take the door apart and get the switch out of the door panel you should get this..........









Pull the switches covers off the top









Take the top section off with a T8 torx bit.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Pry the bottom piece off with a screw driver. Be carefull not to break the plastic. Its not hard to break it....take your time.









Then pry the top piece off. Again be carefull not to break it.









Here is where your problems are.








Dirty connections and carbon build up. 


















I took some electrical connection cleaner and sprayed the whole think down. Then I took some sand paper and cleaned all the posts and contacts.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

That should save some people upwards of $100 to replace the switch. After I did this I connected it and it worked perfectly.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 28 2009, 03:00 PM~13416786
> *That should save some people upwards of $100 to replace the switch. After I did this I connected it and it worked perfectly.
> *


    u know what i'll be doing in da morning!!!!! i have the same problem, thanks....


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2009, 09:11 PM~13425850
> *     u know what i'll be doing in da morning!!!!! i have the same problem, thanks....
> *


X2 Mine is always fucking up. Thanks Tom. :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval

thats it imma go eat as many meat crutians as i can to be as smart ar u


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 29 2009, 10:11 PM~13426509
> *thats it imma go eat as many meat crutians as i can to be as smart ar u
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I forgot to mention that while I had the door manel off I manual tested the window by jumping it from a battery to rule out any motor or track issues.


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE

now gimme a walk thorugh for a caddy


----------



## budgetblueoval

give me some meat curtians


----------



## Badass94Cad

Nice little tutorial.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by PIMPIN_POPE_@Apr 2 2009, 07:18 PM~13467971
> *now gimme a walk thorugh for a caddy
> *


It will probably be about the same kind of switch.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## ROCK OUT

has anybodys windows just gave out outa no were my drivers back one stoped working it always worked just fine never had any problems went up and down quick and one day i tried rolling it down and nothing i tested the switch and its actually passing current im hoping the hook up on the motor just came loose cause it was working fine.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@May 19 2009, 09:19 PM~13939923
> *has anybodys windows just gave out outa no were my drivers back one stoped working it always worked just fine never had any problems went up and down quick and one day i tried rolling it down and nothing i tested the switch and its actually passing current im hoping the hook up on the motor just came loose cause it was working fine.
> *


It is most likely the motor. The plastic gears in them strip out. Can you hear the motor turning when you hit the switch? They make a kit to replace the plastic gears in them with metal or you can buy a new motor.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 20 2009, 07:19 AM~13945211
> *It is most likely the motor. The plastic gears in them strip out. Can you hear the motor turning when you hit the switch? They make a kit to replace the plastic gears in them with metal or you can buy a new motor.
> *


naw it dosent make any noise at all like i said its weird cause it was working prefect and when i tried to roll it down one morning nothing it dont make noise clicks nothing


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@May 20 2009, 11:57 PM~13953664
> *naw it dosent make any noise at all like i said its weird cause it was working prefect and when i tried to roll it down one morning nothing it dont make noise clicks nothing
> *


Sounds like your motor burnt up then.


----------



## ROCK OUT

TTT for this old ass topic like i had said my window stopped working and just as quickly as it had stopped working it started working just fine again, and now it dosent work again what do you guys think it is like a loose wire at the motor?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 14 2009, 09:31 PM~14773494
> *TTT for this old ass topic like i had said my window stopped working and just as quickly as it had stopped working it started working just fine again, and now it dosent work again what do you guys think it is like a loose wire at the motor?
> *


Check and see if you are getting power to the motor. If you aren't its the switch.


----------



## BigPoppa

Good topic. My driver's side is slow as hell, but the passenger side runs fine, but it almost slams to the bottom. Doesn't come down fast, just hard, I feel it come down.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 4 2009, 07:11 PM~14983952
> *Good topic.  My driver's side is slow as hell, but the passenger side runs fine, but it almost slams to the bottom.  Doesn't come down fast, just hard, I feel it come down.
> *


Doesn't sound like you have a switch issue then.


----------



## ONESICKLS

:biggrin: *TTMFT* :cheesy: *Thanks i was about to buy a whole new window switch* :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63

I allways fix the window switches for fun after cust at work buy a new one. the rollers in the f-150s allways wear out also


----------

